# Problem with webdav davfs2 input/output error

## Silmano

I've installed and configured davfs2 to mount my box.com account in a command line only Gentoo machine. I've configured it so a user can mount it with its custom credentials, so the user can mount and unmount without problems.

Once the FS is mounted, I can ls to check the contents or do a copy from my local disk to the mount point (so its copied online).

The weird problem I'm having is that I don't seem to be able to copy from the FS to the local disk. A copy will return the "Input/Output error" when trying to do so. I've also tried the following:

cat /davfs2_fs/example_file.txt => will output the contents of the file

cp /davfs2_fs/example_file.txt /tmp => will give the I/O error

wc -l /davfs2_fs/example_file.txt => will give the I/O error as well

cp asd /davfs2_fs && ls /davfs2_fs => will copy 'asd' file to the FS and then list all the files (including the new one).

Any clue what could be the problem? The only thing I've tried (without luck) is setting use_locks 0 in the main config file (/etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf)

----------

